# Tutorial Needed for Contour Cutting with Flexi, Illustrator or Coral for Roland GX-24



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

I am having the hardest time getting contour cuts from my Roland GX-24. I love the way Flexisignpro 8.1 puts a nice outline around my image, its way easier than Cut Studio, but, when I print, and i dont know if this matters,
flexi puts 4 registration marks on the page instead of three. The GX-24 finds the normal three marks, but then stops. It would be nice to contour cut right out of illustrator then use the Cut Studio plug in. Whenever i use Cut Studio, I have to remember to goto print setup and click on "_"Fit into shared area cutting and printing"
before i print with ink or the cutting is way messed up.

(side note) when printing with flexi, the gx-24 menu must be set on rotate 90 or else you will get cuts up the wrong side of your material. I use the USER memory locations so i just switch "users" for whatever application I am cutting from"

So, what is the best program to contour cut from AND what are the steps you take to do it?

Thanks in advance,

Kent
_


----------

